# Struggles and Support > Mental Health in the media >  >  Great self help book on anxiety and depression.

## CeCe

It's called *Been There, Done That? DO THIS!* by Sam Obitz. It was written by a guy who suffered from anxiety and depression most of his life and tells his story as well as teaches you some simple exercises to help you get rid of your anxiety and depression. The TEA form exercise has been a Godsend for me and I do them nearly every day and they keep me healthy in my thoughts. The more you work on the exercises the more they seem to help as I am still making progress.

----------

